# State Record Catfish



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like Berrien Springs is the new home to the State Record Catfish...

http://www.nilesstar.com/2012/05/23/state-record-catfish-caught-by-niles-man/


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup sure is, wouldnt be a bit surprised if its beat again in the next few years.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Thats one big 'ol butt ugly fish!!! Does a cat that big even taste good?
Cant imagine it does?


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

That's a pig! would love to hook something like that someday. Took my kid catfishing for the first time last week and had a blast. they were about 40lbs shy of this one though.


----------



## frzngfshr (Jan 22, 2003)

MEL said:


> Thats one big 'ol butt ugly fish!!! Does a cat that big even taste good?
> Cant imagine it does?


Is there any catfish that tastes good? Lol!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i eat channels occasionally, not big ones though. and wowza what a big kitty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

The farm raised catfish they sell from time to time at Meijer is excellent. Catfish can taste great if it's from clean water. In my opinion it's the best fish you can buy for like $6.99 a pound and much better than tilapia which tastes like mud to me.

That flathead looks like it would taste like a bag of topsoil. Still a cool accomplishment.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Catfish are great eating fish usually. I've never eaten a big one so I couldn't tell ya. But assuming that fish has some serious age to him, not sure I'd be to interested. As mentioned, farm raised are hard to beat! Make mine blackened in a real old cast iron skillet or good old deep fried. Good stuff.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

That is an awesome cat...


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Catfish are great eating fish usually. I've never eaten a big one so I couldn't tell ya. But assuming that fish has some serious age to him, not sure I'd be to interested. As mentioned, farm raised are hard to beat! Make mine blackened in a real old cast iron skillet or good old deep fried. Good stuff.


I couldn't agree more. What time are we eating?


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

With abundent forage the age could be different but around 20-25 years old or so. The fact that the species can reach weights of 150 pounds with the world record hook and line caught flat a 123 pounder, I wouldnt even blink if a 60-70 pound flat is pulled out of Michigan waters. If the asian carp do make it here, at least they will provide the flats something more to eat, fueling some true monster cats. Also as gobies expand there ranges up rivers that connect to the great lakes you will see flathead size increase. I hear all size flatheads are some of the best eating fish, but you wont see me kill one. Very Beautiful fish to see in person, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Flatheads are the top predator of the food chain in most waters they live in through out North Americas water. Slow growing, very adaptive fish that should be treated with respect.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> In my opinion it's the best fish you can buy for like $6.99 a pound and much better than tilapia which tastes like mud to me.


except for the years where sockeye drops to that price.......


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

that is one hell of a mud for mich. the biggest flathead ever cault in the dirty shame cat fish contest was 38# the contest has been going for over 10 years now. at are fishfry we eat cats, drink beer, win prizes, tell lies, n just have fun. flatheads are the best eaters at the fry, we serve 5 to 8 lb fish, that have been pergured in clean water for about 5 to 7 days n they r good eating


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

MEL said:


> Thats one big 'ol butt ugly fish!!! Does a cat that big even taste good?
> Cant imagine it does?



I don't eat catfish, but when I do; I eat flatheads 15 lbs and under. We troll for walleyes at night in the big lake pierhead areas.......and regularly have our husky jerks creamed by them only a few feet under the surface!!!

So we finally got curious and kept a 10 lber. Nothing but perch and a few alewives in the belly.
Remember.......They eat other fish as the primary food source..... and are GREAT.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Boozer that is one nice catfish. It makes me want to noodle


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

He might be a bit surprized when he gets an estimate on mounting the critter... Great cat...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

frenchriver1 said:


> He might be a bit surprized when he gets an estimate on mounting the critter... Great cat...


 I'm not sure, but I don't think cat's can be mounted(stuffed) I think they make a replecia out of wood or plastic. n if it's carved out of wood I would think BIG BUCKS


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

riverbob said:


> I'm not sure, but I don't think cat's can be mounted(stuffed) I think they make a replecia out of wood or plastic. n if it's carved out of wood I would think BIG BUCKS


 Positive you can, it has a skin just like anything else.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

The surprise for me is that this pig was caught this time of year.

Most of the hardcore cat anglers know that the best flathead fishing on that river is usually in the mid to late August period. Then the big hogs come out to gorge themselves at night. The best bait by far is a big strip of sun bleached Skamania belly. You want a strip about 3 inches wide and about 12-14 inches long. It will be soft, so you will need to sew it on a double hook rig (pair of 8/0 is good!), just like you might run a piece of sucker meat for lake trout in the UP in the early springbut bigger! For tips on rigging when your bait is a little too soft, (big strip baits) try searching for bait bridles (google or youtube).

There are quite a few anglers using southern cat gear, and a few using musky tackle. For my money though, I like the Lamiglas Kenai Killer, with a Shimano Calcutta reel and 40-pound braid. I like a 60- pound fluoro leader. You can hardly give them an inch or those hogs will wrap you up good.
Most anglers are stunned to find these pigs will typically have one (and sometimes TWO!) WHOLE or partially digested cookie cutter Skamania in their stomachs (5-6 pounds).

Gathering bait is easier in a boat. You can look for dead floaters at midday, but it is usually more reliable to cruise the stretches downstream from feeder creeks. Pay attention to log jam areas and the end of any tail outs; where the carcasses tend to accumulate. Toss a couple of garbage bags over your boat seat to do your carving on. Using a with a long handled frog gig, with polarized sunglasses, keep a big cooler with ice on board with big zip lock bags and be prepared to work fast with a filet knife, cause those hook and released Skamania will be stinky. Flip the strips into the baggies and on to ice for a night of mad cat fishing.
You can expect 4-8 bites in an evening, but dont worry; you can get plenty of bait! The fish will usually range from 15-40 pounds! I know that bigger ones are out there. For eating, by the way, well no freshwater seafood any better than Skamania raised hog!

Good hookin
llpof


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

llpof said:


> The surprise for me is that this pig was caught this time of year.
> 
> Most of the hardcore cat anglers know that the best flathead fishing on that river is usually in the mid to late August period. Then the big hogs come out to gorge themselves at night. The best bait by far is a big strip of sun bleached Skamania belly. You want a strip about 3 inches wide and about 12-14 inches long. It will be soft, so you will need to sew it on a double hook rig (pair of 8/0 is good!), just like you might run a piece of sucker meat for lake trout in the UP in the early springbut bigger! For tips on rigging when your bait is a little too soft, (big strip baits) try searching for bait bridles (google or youtube).
> 
> ...


 This is to funny, I spend alot of time at berrien 2-3 days a week, and I have never and I mean never seen anyone doing this so you must be joking. But yet the write up is good, and no reason cats wont eat skam meat. We all do it different thats for sure. If I am after flats its live baits only for the most part.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

frzngfshr said:


> Is there any catfish that tastes good? Lol!



What, you never had any Southern Fried Catfish Do your tastebuds a favor and if you ever get the chance to, eat some real southern fried cat.
Wash that down with a ice cold beer......Fish dont get no better then that.

But that big old flathead just got to taste like a tire.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> This is to funny, I spend alot of time at berrien 2-3 days a week, and I have never and I mean never seen anyone doing this so you must be joking. But yet the write up is good, and no reason cats wont eat skam meat. We all do it different thats for sure. If I am after flats its live baits only for the most part.


Yo Lil' T, You may not see us; but we've seen u down there. Fishin' yer lil ole' HJ and such for eater bait like pickeral and the like. Big fish need big tackle.

llpof


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Boozer said:


> Looks like Berrien Springs is the new home to the State Record Catfish...
> 
> http://www.nilesstar.com/2012/05/23/state-record-catfish-caught-by-niles-man/


We will bring glory back to the Grand soon!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

samsteel said:


> We will bring glory back to the Grand soon!


I will never forget the time ole Quest32a got a HUGE Channel Cat on a Hot N Tot here on the Joe. We had to pull anchor to chase it...

So we get the thing in the boat and the question comes about, how should I hold it for a photo. I had seen lots of guys hold big Cats by the lower jaw with boat hands, so John does that and the next thing we hear is owowowowowowowow, screaming in agony, we learned that you can't do that with Channel's that day LOL

Never done much fishing for kitties, looking at that PIG, may have to do it a few times this Summer...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

That is a real brute, congrats to the angler!



Speyday said:


> ...We troll for walleyes at night in the big
> lake pierhead areas.......and regularly have our husky jerks creamed by them only a few feet under the surface!!!


The biggest one I ever boated was a 33 pounder also trolling for eyes. On a shad rap with 8# test Trilene XT. Took about 45 minutes to land, was light when it hooked up and dark when it was netted. Definitely fun to catch. Again, nice job on the record fish!


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Boozer said:


> Never done much fishing for kitties, looking at that PIG, may have to do it a few times this Summer...



Dude...its a blast! My buddies kept urging me to try it...they said i would love it and they were right!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

They fight like hell! Definitely a fish I look forward to in the summer.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> This is to funny, I spend alot of time at berrien 2-3 days a week, and I have never and I mean never seen anyone doing this so you must be joking. But yet the write up is good, and no reason cats wont eat skam meat. We all do it different thats for sure. If I am after flats its live baits only for the most part.


You'd be suprised. I've taken freezer burned salmon filets out there before and those cut up salmon chunks got more bites than fresh bluegill or chubs on the other lines. 

And no...I didn't put the whole filet on a hook.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> You'd be suprised. I've taken freezer burned salmon filets out there before and those cut up salmon chunks got more bites than fresh bluegill or chubs on the other lines.
> 
> And no...I didn't put the whole filet on a hook.


 I believe that, salmon oil very strong scent.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Boozer said:


> I will never forget the time ole Quest32a got a HUGE Channel Cat on a Hot N Tot here on the Joe. We had to pull anchor to chase it...
> 
> So we get the thing in the boat and the question comes about, how should I hold it for a photo. I had seen lots of guys hold big Cats by the lower jaw with boat hands, so John does that and the next thing we hear is owowowowowowowow, screaming in agony, we learned that you can't do that with Channel's that day LOL
> 
> Never done much fishing for kitties, looking at that PIG, may have to do it a few times this Summer...


Haha, that was an absolute slob.... and a good time too. I think that was late May or early June wasn't it? Ill try to dig up a picture. 

Ill never hold a catfish like that again. Glad we had some gloves in the boat.


----------

